# Merrick Before Grain 96% Tripe Formula Canned Dog Food



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi!
My dog is eating PMR, but I wanted to ask in this section as it is about a canned product. I was visiting a local pet store today and came home with a can of Merrick Before Grain 96% Tripe Formula Canned Dog Food. I can't find raw tripe locally and I was just thinking that this could be an interesting option. 

My question is does this tripe have any resemblance to "real" tripe n terms of nutrition? I know that bleached tripe is useless and so I was wondering what happens to the tripe when it is cooked (as I am assuming it is in this food).

Thank you for your help!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I would go with Tripett personally. There's was tested before and after canning and almost all the nutrients stayed the same. Plus seeing the finished product it looks real.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

tripettes smell close to the real thing to...whewwww!!,.,..i co sign tripettes!!


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't used either, but from what I've seen recently, Merrick is discontinuing the Before Grain line. They are replacing it with something similar. I do not know if the ingredients in the Before Grain tripe and the new tripe are different, I did not have any of that before they changed them.
Merrick Pet Care, Inc. | Real Tripe


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

You may also wish to research Merrick's poor quality control  They have had various "issues" with their canned lines.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I prefer Tripett, Merrick is formulated as a complete diet, so has included vitamins and minerals, whereas Tripett is basically just tripe (not suitable for exclusive feeding). Since you are feeding PMR, you don't need the extra additions in there! Plus you can get beef, lamb, venison, etc


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Should I feed this can or return it then? Or I could give it to the shelter dogs...?

Also, if i were to feed it, should I just dump it as a meal or feed a little bit over a few meals? I've already forgotten how to feed commercial foods!

Thanks again!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I prefer Tripett, Merrick is formulated as a complete diet, so has included vitamins and minerals, whereas Tripett is basically just tripe (not suitable for exclusive feeding). Since you are feeding PMR, you don't need the extra additions in there! Plus you can get beef, lamb, venison, etc


Oh I completely forgot about that too, but you're right. Wellness and Tripett are the only 95% canned without additives.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

SonyaBullyDog said:


> Thanks everyone! Should I feed this can or return it then? Or I could give it to the shelter dogs...?
> 
> Also, if i were to feed it, should I just dump it as a meal or feed a little bit over a few meals? I've already forgotten how to feed commercial foods!
> 
> Thanks again!


I believe most just give a heaping spoonful or a few.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When I feed the fosters, they get Acana with a 1/3 of a can of Tripett. I prefer the lamb and venison over the beef line as I have found some cow hair a few times in the beef tripe....Sonya will love you mores, for adding this to her diet. LOL


----------

